

How Indians use UbiSlate7+, an cheap Android 2.3 touch screen tablet - motyar
https://plus.google.com/u/0/116599978027440206136/posts/2TCWbzV65UL

======
muon
These are not UbiSlate7+ devices. Most of these have now become dysfunctional.

[http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Bangalore/article841152....](http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Bangalore/article841152.ece)

"This tablet-like PC, developed by Bangalore-based tech firm EAFT Technologies
for this pilot project, will allow you to browse the Internet while on the
move by connecting to a Wi-Fi network through central servers remotely
controlled by the firm."

